# Help me buy a Digital Camera and Camcorder



## malhotra.priyam (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi guys, wazzup??

I need a bit help... i wanna buy a Digital Camera and a camcorder....

I have shortlisted some

Digital Camera: Panasonic DMC Fz8, Sony DSC H7 & maybe Panasonic FZ18

I read on dpreview.com tat the best of all is FZ8 ny other suggestions are invited

Camcorder: Would lile a 3CCD one... Panasonic NV GS400 or NV GS500

Want to avoid both of the above camcorders and want something more better.... Reason: someone already has it and i can't bear 2 ppl havng same stuff in my college 

Am an animation student wud be using the camcorder for basically learning camera movements, bit of vfx & shooting occasional documentaries and feature films.....

Buget combined: 40-45k MAX. 50k

Now the main thing should i get the stuff frm singapore or get it frm greay market :roll: 

Also if i get frm singapore should i opt 4 international warranty i wud need 2 pay more 4 it.
 Expecting some useful repis 

Thanx & Regards
Priyam Malhotra

www.techreckoner.com


----------



## skghosh44 (Dec 13, 2007)

U can visit shopping.sify.shopping as well as shopping.indiatimes.shopping, there are lots of camcorder are available also the price are more cheaper than the authorised dealers (SONY, PANASONIC).  Recently I have purchased a cheap camcorder(PANASONIC NV GS60) from sifymall (seller - SMART) qucik delivery as well as brand new original product.
But there is a negetive point that  there is no Manufacturer's warranty/gurantee. Only sellers  warranty.


----------



## go4saket (Dec 15, 2007)

As for digital camera, if you are not much into manual focusing, go for Sony W200. Its a 12 MP camera with simply awesome results...


----------

